# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Pantanos navegables en madrid

## kitepeque

Hola a todos. Me gustaría saber qué pantanos son navegables en Madrid y si es necesario algún permiso específico para hacerlo.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## Xuquer

Hola, Bienvenido al foro   :Wink: 

a ver si alguien te puede echar un cable.  :Smile: 

has probado en la Confederación hidrográfica ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nodoyuna

http://www.chtajo.es/usos_agua/ut_navega.htm

----------

